# Apprenticeship Work Stability



## gmm26 (Feb 15, 2018)

When asked how many apprentices will be called off the waiting list this month, the training coordinator said they are, "evaluating the amount of work available along with current unemployed apprentices."

Do many apprentices go through periods of unemployment (on the order of weeks or months)? Do you continue to take classes even if you are not reporting to a work site?

Thanks.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is something that is very dependent on your local and your area and the work outlook.

In my local it was very odd for apprentices to be out of work for more than a week at a time, until around 9 years ago when there were 100 apprentices on the out-of-work list.

As for school, that is different in every local as well, but I assume you would still go even when out of work. I can't see a reason why you wouldn't.


----------

